
A Visual Introduction to Function Kernels - dhruvp
https://www.dhruvonmath.com/2019/04/04/kernels/
======
chobytes
Enjoyed this post. Ive taken linear algebra before, and it does seem obvious
that f(v+k)=f(v) just by linearity, but I had never considered the geometric
meaning of that before!

------
dhruvp
Hi! I’m the author of this post. Would love any feedback on how to make it
better. Thanks!

~~~
ty64
z=y/3 should be z=-y/3

~~~
dhruvp
Fixing! Thanks for the catch.

